
Why The Brain Behind Hadoop Left Yahoo - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2009/08/why-the-brain-behind-hadoop-left-yahoo.php
======
kjw
Cloudera is fast becoming the defacto commercial Hadoop brand. At the least,
they have assembled an impressive collection of Hadoop celebrities.

As I understand it, they are still doing mostly consulting engagements. While
lucrative, I expect them to build a product soon, if they are not already
doing so. Anyone care to speculate?

~~~
biohacker42
I bet it will be something cloud based. Will they sell to Amazon and other
cloud providers, or will they build their own cloud?

~~~
biohacker42
This is what I get for debugging and writing on HN. I just realized what I
wrote, Cloudera doing something cloud based, yeah I'm a genius.

